

Empty Walls - baha_man
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/04/18/Media-Decor

======
biohacker42
I tend to move with the job and my rented apartments look like a monastic
cell. This in no way makes me more productive.

It's not about possessions, it's about how much uninterrupted focus you have.

With the 9 to 5 + commute treadmill, you are not going to be making a lot of
progress on anything.

Getting rid of crap is easy. Finding vast amounts of uninterrupted focus is
not. Checking out for a year costs $.

------
tipjoy
Dear author: Please stop misusing 'less'. It should be _fewer_ disks, _fewer_
books. Fewer is for discrete things, less is for continuous. As in: fewer
dollars, less money. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fewer/less>

~~~
gojomo
I would appreciate if 'dear author' proofreading-comments were actually
directed at the author, rather than appearing here. Especially if, as here,
the author is not an HN regular and the article already has its own comment
thread, and the recommended correction has already appeared in those comments.

I'm OK with polite corrections that address writing that canonically lives
here -- especially when it can result in a quick correction to the original
headline/comment. (Even so, I would love to see software support for friendly
proofreading comments that don't clutter the main thread -- for example
visible only to the author, or appearing in a separate 'meta' view, or which
expire when the revision-window of the target expires. Then we can get the
benefit of many-eyes-improved writing without lingering proofreading noise.)

------
hs
i'm cleaning my room now, adopting one-text-file-for-everything to physical
world (one-dresser-for-everything, etc)

i put a dresser (take the doors off) next to my bed (i sit on bed's end) to
eliminate chair

the height of the shelves can be readjusted so i can have a table too

i'm taking all things from drawers and putting them on shelves so nothing is
hidden

eventually there will be only a bed and a dresser in my room

